# Rehau PEX-B



## cupspb (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## cupspb (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice but man that's a tight fit.. Is that over in Europe??


----------



## cupspb (Mar 8, 2014)

It is in our ordinary apartments in residential complexes install


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

How long did that take you ?! 
Looks amazing!


----------



## cupspb (Mar 8, 2014)

usually 3-5 days


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

cupspb said:


> usually 3-5 days


That looks like awesome work though! I'd have fun doing that


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks nice for pex-b!! I love the toilet, looks fresh :thumbsup:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

You see crazy things outside the US. Nice looking work pal


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I am with everyone else, very nice looking work. I saved a few of the pics for my classes. Good stuff.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Whoa that beast mode!


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great good thing it isn't Florida though because they have it in their head that pex and cpvc is not allowed to be less than 18" from the heater. Really tight work though keep it up


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Since when is rehau pex-b?? All the stuff we can get is pex-a, same as wirsbo


----------

